# Beztēma >  kultuura forumaa

## kaspich

ja man 'moderators' var atsuutiit 'oficiaalu briidinaajumu' ar tekstu:
Ja nepatīk, tad PN no šejienes. (C)

tad es teikshu - par kaadu kultuuru jus runaajiet? taisniibas aizstaavji, es ceru, ka nu sacelsies iista sashutumu veetra.
 ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 
protams, nee. taapeec, ka te lielaakais vairakums ir liekuliigi, bailiigi, mi*aliigi nejeegas, kuri ar lielaako prieku redzeetu taadus pashus. tad vareetu runaat par basa atsperiigumu, un neviens neprotesteetu - veciit.. nu tu lej..  ::

----------


## tornislv

Es esmu sašutis! Pilniga vētra! Esmu aizvainots! Kāpēc vieniem sūta PN, bet man ne?

----------


## Jurkins

eš pat parakštīt nevaru aiž šašutuma

----------


## kaspich

juus esiet ljauni  :: 
bet es deelj viena smugrulja ar iisu kraanu atkal kadu laiku nevareshu izklaideties.  ::

----------


## M_J

Moderators savu sūtījuma izteiksmes formu vienkārši ir pieskaņojis Kaspiča gaumei. Neko vairāk.

----------


## Didzis

Kaspish, kā tu uzvedies, tā arī pret tevi izturās. M_J pilnīga taisnība.
Kas tur neparasts, ka forumos salasās līdzīgi domājoši cilvēki? Tapēc jau ir dažādu tematu, aizraušanos , hobiju un zināšanu līmeņu forumi. Tas ir pilnīgi normāli.

----------


## jankus

Torni, ja vēlies, lai kāda konfidencionāla persona piedāvātu Tev banānu, PM- mēģināšu ieteikt, kas forumā ir jāieraksta.  :: 
Hmz, starp citu vai kāds ir mēģinājis kaut ko tamlīdzīgu: http://lampizator.eu/LAMPIZATOR/REFE... balanced.html
Nebrīnīšos, ja lielākā daļa šādu prodžektu nolamās, bet nu tomēr..
Jankus jau ir lampas sagādājis savam Denona pleijerim.  ::

----------


## JDat

Itkā jau normāls cilvēks, ja parunā, bet te...

Šizo vai debīls. Nevar saprast.

Jautājums par PN tiek risināts...

----------


## kaspich

> Itkā jau normāls cilvēks, ja parunā, bet te...
> 
> Šizo vai debīls. Nevar saprast.
> 
> Jautājums par PN tiek risināts...


 nu, ko te piebilst  :: 
skaipaa cilveeks kaut ko liimeejaas klaat, prasa padomus, te par debiilu sauc..  ::  lohs un miizals..

----------


## JDat

man ko? arī tur lamāties?

Jā, es neesmu vienīgais, kurs nesaprot jokus. Par to pašu debīlismu. Vienā brīdi kaspich joko par AtMega no diskrētiem elemtiem, citā brīdi, nesaprot backstage melno humoru par vārda "дебилс" lietošanu.

Nez kapēc kaspich formumā lamājas kā kurinātājs. Dzīvē tak tā nav... Kur jēga?

Līmējas? Jā līmējas. BLJAC. Arī ar kaspichu kādreiz kaut kas jāpamurgo privāti... Tā ātrāk, nekā ar vēstulēm... Ar ko skype no foruma atšķiras? Nevar publiski lamāties? Tās pats: negribi neatbildi.


Tikai tur kaspich cits cilvēks. Pat kulturāls. Ar kulturāliem cilvēkiem vienmēr interesantāk parunāt ne kā ar BLJAC da BLJAC...

----------


## next

A tu nemocies, uztaisi balsojumu par to lai tauta ieliek kashkjaino par moderatoru tavaa vietaa.
Un vareesi atpuusties.

----------


## kaspich

jaunaakaas tendences: next lien dirsaa jdat. jdat lien dirsaa tornim  :: 
kuprainais kalns iet atpuutaa  ::   ::   ::

----------


## JDat

Tu ar to pašu muti arī maizi ēd?

Čja bi korova mičala.

----------


## kaspich

> jdat:
> Domāju ka Martiņam būtu interesanti uzzināt par tevi dažas nianses. Tā tu ātri apdirstos.                         (C)
> varbuut tu veeleetos shiis nianses publiskot? un paskaidrot, par kuru maartinju ir runa?
> 
> un paskaidrot, kaada sakaribaa alja moderators man suuta:
> Tu esi stulbs un nekam nederīgs idiots, kas neko nejēdz ne no elektronikas ne arī no citām lietām.
> es taču jau teicu ka tu esi debīls...
> atkārtot? (C)


 posts gaida shodienas varonja atbildi!

----------


## JDat

Airētāj un pirmais ciema pokemon!

Laikam tev ir labs zobārsts!  :: 

Pirmkārt, 4 reizes vienu un to pašu rakstīt.

Divkosi, kad lamāt citus, tad guds un "pareizais".

Kad tevi pabaksta, tad sāk smirdēt, ka un piesaukt visus iespējamos un nerēlos argumentus.
Moderatori utt utjp.

Kā tu runā, tā arī ar tevi taps runāts.

Visa pasaule ir nejēgas, izņemot kaspichu. Kaut vai tāpēc, ka neliek savas konstrukcijas forumā. Kāpēc kādam vispār kaut kas ir jāliek forumā?

Moderators, tev sūta tādus tekstus, tāpēc ka tādu esi pelnījis saņemt.

Starp citu, Janisp, izdarīja to ko tu nevarēji. Vienkāršiem vādiem pateica lietas būtību. A kaspich nevarēja, laikam tāpēc kavis ir sulbi...

Kas tev vēl nepatīk? Forums nepatīk? Nav spiesta izvēle te uzturēties. Tāpat kā nav spiesta lieta atbildēt katrā tēmā?

Gribi iznīdēt dumumu? Tad dari  to, nevis matjugojies.

Gudrs cilvēks skaitās. Gudri cilvēki māk arī runāt.

Es jau nepretendēju uzgudrinieka statusu, tāpēc arī majtugojos. No sērijas: Kā tu man, tā es tev.

No malas paskatites, nāk prāta viens nesaprastais krievu zinātnieks... Vai tik ar kaspichu nav tas pats.

----------


## kaspich

oi, cik ilgi tev bija atbilde jaadomaa..
nu, tas, ka neesi nekaads guru elektronikaa - man prieks, ka abi saprotamies.
tas, ka esi bezgaliigs klachu baaba un intrigants - par to arii, jaadomaa, nav jaadiskutee.
redz, man jau pilniigi paraleela visa taa tava klachoshanaas da njemshanaas, vienigi tas jau atstaaj negatiivu iespaidu uz tavu darbavietu.
un, ja man tagad jaaizveelaas - sadarboties ar Audio AE, vai kaadu citu, es ruupiigi padomaashu.
jo, skaidrs ir 1: viss, kas buus zinaams shim uznjeemumam, buus zinaams visiem - maniem konkurentiem, vieteejaas setas bomzhiem, paardevejai veikalaa, u.c. protams, veel izskaistinot, atbilstoshi Jaanja fantaazijai.
tas, ka piemineeji Maartinju, liecina tikai par vienu - vinjsh [ilgaas peec komunikaacijas ar tautieshiem] ir vieniigais nopietnais cilveks, kursh ar tevi [veel] runaa. teikt jau tev vinjam [par mani] nav ko, da arii vinjam tavas intrigas paraleeli, bet piemineet - pachotno, jo tas liecina, ka tu esi apritee. ja es vinjam jautaatu par tevi, varu saderet, ka vinjsh pat neiznaatu/neatmineetos. nu, aptuveni taa - aa, tas remontjiks/jaunais puisis, kas regulaari beztolkaa maisaas pa vidu manaam un Felixa sarunaam.. tev buutu patieshaam patiikami ko taadu dzirdeet? nee? tad - kaa tu teici: nekustini suudu, saaks smirdeet  ::

----------


## JDat

Interesanti...

Kurš tad vairāk klačojas? Es vai tu? Un ko tieši. nē nu... ir dažas hohmas, no sērijas bērnudārs, bet kaut kā paliek aizkadrā. Izņemot tiešos PM iekš Skype. Kādam ir kaut kas teikts? Tu jau visu visur citē, nevis es... Ir mēģināts sarunāt pa labam. Tak nē kādam kaut kas kretīniski jāizfantazē un jāsāk bārstīt pa labi pa kreisi. Nu ja tādas tās lietas, tad neko nepadarīt. Publicitāte, pret publicitāti. Lai tautai jautrāk. Itkā +/- 40 gadi cilvēkam, ar rīcība kā 3. klasē...

Abildes uz taviem tekstiem nav ilgi jādomā.


Un kas attiecas uz citiem jautājumiem? Teiksim matjugošanās forumā? Klusums?

----------


## kaspich

pag, no mana skaipa tu sen esi izbanots. tur nekaadas diskusijas nesanaaks..

jdat:
Domāju ka Martiņam būtu interesanti uzzināt par tevi dažas nianses. Tā tu ātri apdirstos.                         (C)
varbuut tu veeleetos shiis nianses publiskot? un paskaidrot, par kuru maartinju ir runa?

un bez ievada suutiiji:
Tu esi stulbs un nekam nederīgs idiots, kas neko nejēdz ne no elektronikas ne arī no citām lietām.
es taču jau teicu ka tu esi debīls...
atkārtot? (C)

mok tu kaut ko jauc, un tas nebija domaats man? varbuut tev kaut kas likaas? neizklausaas, ka tu tagad saprastu, chopachom.. 
man raada, ka shos sviestus ir suutiijis jdat, ar statusu: moderators.
es saprotu, ka moderatori te ir kas iipash, jo pat vinchi man noraadiija, ka es esot foruma ierindas biedrs [lasot vaardu ''biedrs'', ir skaidrs, ka puikam gadinju pamaz, da dziives pieredzes veel mazaak]..


p.s. redz, tur jau taa fiska, ka neviens cits [mana vecumaa da ar sajeegu] ar tevi pat nerunaa  ::  pat remonteet nedod - aiznes nopietnaakiem vechiem/koleegjiem, kas tev paarforvardee. nee, moska man ar taa jaasaak iztureeties.. choto nenoveertee beerni..

----------


## JDat

es nešķiroju moders, ne moders. ja tev tā sāp, tavas problēmas.

tagad izbanots. nu un? bet kad nebiju izbanots? tika mēģināts sarunāt cilvēcīgi. pat likās ka atrasts kompromiss. kļūdījos... nē nu. gadās visādi. dažiem patīk publiski mazgāt netīro veļu, citiem privāti. kas privāti mēģina runtāt, tie ir intriganti, kas publiski kalčo tie ir varoņi? Laikam skaidrs ar tavu vērtību skalu.

Par stulbeni? Elementāri! Arī kaspichu sakaitināt un iedzelt sāpīgākajā vietā nav grūti.

PS: obida, obidai. kaspich privāti nav tāds kā publiski. Itkā sakarīgs cilvēks. Bez uzbraucieniem. Vai nu sakodis zobus ciešās, vai arī kāds cits iemesls. ka'pec arī publiski tā nevar? tikai nesāc par lesbiešu lietām runāt. saku kā ir.

----------


## kaspich

pag, pag. davai:
1. par Maartinju;
2. puisheli, ja tu man skaipaa [privaati] lien dibenaa un [kaarteejo reizi] na haljavu konsulteejies, bet pa to laiku sheit forumaa [publiski] nosauc par idiotu, tad.. tu esi vnk liskjiigs, divkosiigs miizals. kuram pat krievu lodaamuru zheel dirsaa baazt. jo taapat kaa siveenam, galjas jau nav, bet kvieciens pa visu pagastu.

p.s. 18.g.s. Krievijaa galma publikai pasniedza 'russkij mat' kaa macibu prieksmetu.

----------


## JDat

nu davai par kosultācijām. konkrēti.


pēdējais "konsultativais" jautājums. pie tam na zasipku nevis haljavas meklējumos: par cik pieaug db SPL ja noliet divas vienādas skandas balus. ar "vienādas ir domāts, ka abas skandas individuāli attīsta vienādu spiedienu.

Ak jā, ja kāds vēl tomēr lasa šo kašķi... gribētu lai ansius, arnis, kaspich, ddff pagaidām aaturās no atbildes. Tā teikt gribētos zināt tautas "viedokli".
PS: vajadzēja atsevišķā tēma laikam.

Kas vēl par konsultācijām? Motoru H-tilts? Nu jā var mani uzskatīt par naglu haļavas diņģētāju. Vienīgi. bija teorētiski zinātniska interese, nevis praktiska nepieciešamība. Bija norādes par problēmām. Kaut ko pats teorijā sagudroju un pat dabūju akceptu: hrenova no sojdjot. 50/50 haļava? 

Bija arī neliels cepiens par LED pieslēgšanu specifiskā situācijā. Tur viedokļi atšķirās. Kaspich norādīja uz papildus trūkumiem no drošības viedokļa (paldies par to), bet manuprāt konkrētajā situācijā nebija aktuāli. Lai arī ideja skaisdra un ņemšu vērā nākotņe. 50/50 haļavna konsultācija.

Vija viens cits specifisks variants par barošanas lietām. Atī sapratu savu kļūdu. 100 % halava.

Kas vēl par konsultācijām? Diemžēl vairs neatceros.  :: 

Arī kaspicham vajadzēja šadu tādu palīdzību. Paņema vienu specifisku verķi, kurš nav pārāk draudzīgs ar user-vulgaris. Vai arī, tieši otrādi. Draudzīgs ar user-vulgaris, bet nav draudzīgs ar advancētu lietotāju. Pastāstīju ko zinu. Pat noderēja. Tagad varčurāt pret vēju.  :: 

Interesanti kā es privāti ziepējos. Pa laikam pat apspriedām ar forumu saistītus tematus. Lai jautrāka dzīve.

A kas par wikileaks, gribētu sīkāk saprast. Varbūts pats vari pastāstīt...

----------


## kaspich

> 1. jdat:
> Domāju ka Martiņam būtu interesanti uzzināt par tevi dažas nianses. Tā tu ātri apdirstos.                         (C)


 varbuut tu veeleetos shiis nianses publiskot? un paskaidrot, par kuru maartinju ir runa?

ALLLJOOOO!!!!

----------


## JDat

> varbuut tu veeleetos shiis nianses publiskot? Un paskaidrot, par kuru maartinju ir runa?
> 
> Allljoooo!!!!


 nē! uz laiku noņem BAN iekš skype.

----------


## JDat

> p.s. 18.g.s. Krievijaa galma publikai pasniedza 'russkij mat' kaa macibu prieksmetu.


 Bet, tas bija pirms aptuveni ~300 gadiem. Vai 20. gadimtā tāds priekšmets bija svētdienas skolā?

----------


## kaspich

> nē! uz laiku noņem BAN iekš skype.


 nee, i netaisos! klaaj valjaa.  ::  luuk, sho sauc par intrigu piishanu un klachoshanos. bet - es esmu par globaalu taisniibu. vai nu klaaj valja, vai atvainojies par savu manevru.

----------


## JDat

> nee, i netaisos! klaaj valjaa.  luuk, sho sauc par intrigu piishanu un klachoshanos. bet - es esmu par globaalu taisniibu. vai nu klaaj valja, vai atvainojies par savu manevru.


 Atvainojos par savu manevru.

PS: Var likt parakstā, ja citējot nepieliek kaut ko klāt vai citādi neizkroplo šo teikumu.

----------


## JDat

> Bet, tas bija pirms aptuveni ~300 gadiem. Vai 20. gadimtā tāds priekšmets bija svētdienas skolā?


 Pirms 300. gadiem arī pati krievu valoda bija savādāka. Tad cilvēki nezināja kas ir "синхрофазотрон".  ::

----------


## kaspich

domaaju, uz shiis jaukaas nots varam muusu sarunu beigt.

----------


## JDat

> domaaju, uz shiis jaukaas nots varam muusu sarunu beigt.


 Bet citi jautājumi? Par to pašu mat forumā...

Teiksim variants: ja kāds grib haļavu, tad ignore on, nevis matjugošanās?

Tas aatiecas arī uz mani un citiem foruma biedriem, nevis tikai uz kaspichu...

----------


## JDat

> domaaju, uz shiis jaukaas nots varam muusu sarunu beigt.


 Ja ieslēdz ignore on uz kaspicha uzdirsieniem, tad pat izdodas parunāt nedaudz...

Laikam tāda ir viena no metodēm kā neuztvert personīgi kaspicha tekstus...

----------


## kaspich

> Arī kaspicham vajadzēja šadu tādu palīdzību. Paņema vienu specifisku verķi, kurš nav pārāk draudzīgs ar user-vulgaris. Vai arī, tieši otrādi. Draudzīgs ar user-vulgaris, bet nav draudzīgs ar advancētu lietotāju. Pastāstīju ko zinu. Pat noderēja. Tagad varčurāt pret vēju. 
> 
> .


 cik es atceros:
1. atstaju 110% kjilas naudu [kaa par jaunu iekaartu, njeemu lietotu];
2. maksaaju iires maksu

vai man shaadaa situaacijaa nepienaakaas diilera iisaa konsultaacija par specifiskaam [IP adreshu] lietaam? jeb tas ir iipash pakalpojums, ko man Audio AE uzdaavinaaja? cik maksaa shis papildus pakalpojums aka Jaanis specs?
es esmu ko paraadaa Aivaram? es riit uzzvanishu [tagad netrauceeshu, veels jau]. vai Audio AE ta ir normaala prakse ATKAL apspriest dariijumus ar klientiem?
vai shajaa kantorii katrs remontnjiks ir tiesiigs apspriest dariijumus ar klientiem? m?


p.s. vechi, ja es varu sljotu 2K euro atstaat kjiilaa bez papiiriem, tas noziimee - es uzticos. pie shaada rasklada- ja man ko vajadzees, nopirkshu pie dajebkura diilera, nevis LV. nekaadu probleemu  ::

----------


## JDat

> cik es atceros:
> 1. atstaju 110% kjilas naudu [kaa par jaunu iekaartu, njeemu lietotu];
> 2. maksaaju iires maksu
> 
> vai man shaadaa situaacijaa nepienaakaas diilera iisaa konsultaacija par specifiskaam [IP adreshu] lietaam? jeb tas ir iipash pakalpojums, ko man Audio AE uzdaavinaaja? cik maksaa shis papildus pakalpojums aka Jaanis specs?
> es esmu ko paraadaa Aivaram? es riit uzzvanishu [tagad netrauceeshu, veels jau]. vai Audio AE ta ir normaala prakse ATKAL apspriest dariijumus ar klientiem?
> vai shajaa kantorii katrs remontnjiks ir tiesiigs apspriest dariijumus ar klientiem? m?


 Ko ar Aivaru runāji, to nezinu. Neprasīju. Ko sarunājāt, to sarunājāt. Nav mana darīšana.

Kāds tur specs? Vienkārši ikdienā darbojos gar to verķi. Ko es? Pievērsu kaspicha uzmanību vienai niansei, kura var noderēt. Tas ko palīdzēju nebija oficiālais supports. Ja gribi, vari to supportu vari aprakstīt ar lesbiešu terminiem. Es esmu traks un man patīk par to aparātu parunāt ar cilvēkiem, kurus interesē tā lieta (kaut kas attāli līdzīgs kā kaspicham audio tēma). Tāpēc palīdzēju. Nav jau žēl.

EDIT:
Jārunā par verķiem vai par valodu forumā?

----------


## kaspich

> Ko ar Aivaru runāji, to nezinu. Neprasīju. Ko sarunājāt, to sarunājāt. Nav mana darīšana.
> 
> Kāds tur specs? Vienkārši ikdienā darbojos gar to verķi. Ko es? Pievērsu kaspicha uzmanību vienai niansei, kura var noderēt. Tas ko palīdzēju nebija oficiālais supports. Ja gribi, vari to supportu vari aprakstīt ar lesbiešu terminiem. Es esmu traks un man patīk par to aparātu parunāt ar cilvēkiem, kurus interesē tā lieta (kaut kas attāli līdzīgs kā kaspicham audio tēma). Tāpēc palīdzēju. Nav jau žēl.
> 
> EDIT:
> Jārunā par verķiem vai par valodu forumā?


 pagaidi. es veersos Audio AE SIA. tu esi taa uznjeemuma servisa darbinieks. kaadaa sakaraa 'nezinu. Neprasīju. Ko sarunājāt, to sarunājāt. Nav mana darīšana'  :: 
tb, taja uznjeemumaa katrs var ljepereet, ks vien ienaak praataa, un 'neskaitaas'?  :: 
tur visi taa dara? moska es rit ieshu pec sava pikja, un arii buus: 'nezinu. Neprasīju. Ko sarunājāt, to sarunājāt. Nav mana darīšana'???

puis, tu tak esi reaali dumjsh!

----------


## JDat

Man prieks, ka es esmu tik dumš... Vai izliecies...

Es forumā nepārstāvu uzņēmumu, bet gan sevi personīgi.

Offic supportam vajadzēja laikam telefona zvanu, vai e-mail, sliktākajā gadījumā. Jautāts, ta kur tika? Elfas foruma PM. Tātad, manā izprastnē, privāti. Oficiālie kontakti ir taču zināmi. Kapēc tādu ceļu neizvēlējies?



Vienīgi... Žēl topikstartera. Kaut kā galīgi ne pa tēmu tiek runāts.

----------


## kaspich

pag, ar Aivaru tika izrunaats, ka tu man paliidzeesi ar probleemlietaam. 
piedod, par tik tupu attieksmi nebiju informeets. ja man shaadaa situaacijaa jaasuuta epasti un hvz kas, lai remontnjiks saprastu, kaa vinjam jaauzvedaas.. moska sadarboties ar tiem, kam taadu tupumu nevajag?
ar tiem, kas taapat saprt, kad kaa jaauzvedaas, kad/kam/kas jaamuld/nav jaamuld?  ::

----------


## kaspich

starp citu, es jums sniedzu daudz veertiigaaku info. jo par Blu series diff ieejas/izejas AFR iipatniibaam juusu kantorii dzirdeejis nebija neviens [kaut ar probleemsituaaciju griezos pie kantora servisa dienesta - tas jau paliidzeet nespeeja]. sho atceries?  ::

----------


## JDat

Hmm. Diemēl es to nezināju. Nē nu varēs brēkt, ka es tagad meloju vai tml., bet... Ja nezināju, tad nezināju. Nav mans uzdevums pierādīt kaut ko. Saku kā ir.


Par kādu uzvedību tu runā? Kāds tupums, kā jāuzvedās? Āā, sapratu kur ir problēma.  ::  Pieņemsim, ka tev taisnība. Tātad... Izpildīju ko bija jāizpilda. Ei nu tagad saproti. Piespiedu kārtā vai brīvprātīgi. Spried pats.

----------


## JDat

Rezumē:
Tika izvirzīta teorija. Tika sastādīts darba uzdevums. Tika veikts eksperiments. Tika izdarīti secinājumi. Pie tā arī paliekam jebšu ir vēl kaut kas?

----------


## kaspich

> Rezumē:
> Tika izvirzīta teorija. Tika sastādīts darba uzdevums. Tika veikts eksperiments. Tika izdarīti secinājumi. Pie tā arī paliekam jebšu ir vēl kaut kas?


 pag, nu jau tu runaa taa, it kaa kaut 1 punktu no tiem buutu dariijis tu  ::  nu, es veicu eksperimentu, izdariiju secinaajumus, ieleeju ar karotiiti.. veciit, vairaak jums taadus klientus. ar kuriem nji to cto probleemu nav, bet kas veel na sharu pashus konsultee.. puis, tu galiigi dreebi nejuuti..

----------


## JDat

Nu jā, patrs interpetē pa savam. Pateicu ka ir konkrēta, fiška. Gribi izmanto, negribi neizmanto. Laikam ieinteresēju, ja jau tālāk sāki uzbties. Par kādu haļavu tu, pius, runā? Varbūt tā bija mana klūda, ka parādīju fīcu? Varbūt nemaz nevajadzēja? Turpini savā stilā. Ko tur daudz. Kur tā drēbes jušana? Kādi klienti? Kāda haļava? Kāda konsultācija. 

Cik reizes piedāvāji atslēdziņu? Ja pieņetu, tad oi kā varētu spārdīties. Vai man vajadzēja atslēdziņu? Ko es ar atslēgu darītu? Zināju ka neizmantošu. Vot i nepaņēmu. Varbūt vajadzēja? No sērijas kādreiz noderēs. Tagad toč nedabūšu. It sevišķi par saviem bazāriem. No vienas puses stulbi, no otras puses. Varbūt nē. Ja piedāvājums par atslēgu joprojām ir spēkā, atdot savu atslēgu biedrītim jankus (vai kuram tur vajadzēja lauzni). Lai jau tiek cilvējam haļava.  ::  Jā jā tieši viņam, nevis teiksim kādam citam foruma biedrītim.

Vai Aivaram vajag atslēgu? To prasi viņam, nevis man. To jus paši sarunāsies, gan bez manis, gan bez foruma starpniecības.

Atslodzei:
Stulbs vai izliecies?

----------


## kaspich

tu par ko tagad???? alinjsh uz 2viem??? NEKO nesaprotu..

----------


## JDat

Laikam viss vienā teikumā bez komatiem...

Sāksim pakāpeniski. Haļava uz klientu rēkina un vēl konsultācija bonusā? Kāda drēbe? Ko es tādu sliktu izdarīju?

----------


## arnis

JDat, ko tu tur visu laiku shaudies shurpu turpu un ljeperee ne pa teemu. Es gan par komentu 2tajaa lapaa, gan par visiem paareejiem. Pietiek te pienjerksteet pilnu forumu, Moderatoram tas nepiedienas, imo, es tev jau vienreiz arii devu maajienu, ka ir praatiigaakas lietas ko dariit, kaa te ne pa teemu njerksteet visu laiku. Dodies pie savaam iekaartaam, un remontee taas,vai tieshaam viss jau saremonteets ??  Cerams, ka kaadam varbuut no taa kaads labums buus. 
Atsleedzinjas. Tu tak ne mikji esi rokaa panjeemis, ne demo versiju pameegjinaajis, bet par nozares entuziastu izliecies ....

----------


## JDat

paga arnīt, no sākuma gribu saprast visu ar kaspichu.

----------


## arnis

tak piezvani cilveekam un parunaa, ko forumu [ savu *itkaa* turklaat ] piesaarnjo ??

----------


## kaspich

shobriid pa tv3+ raada Borodach. skatos, un doamaju - ja jdat butu 2X smukaaks, 3X seksiigaaaks, buutu kaa vinjsh  :: 
a shobriid tupit konkretno  ::

----------


## JDat

> shobriid pa tv3+ raada Borodach. skatos, un doamaju - ja jdat butu 2X smukaaks, 3X seksiigaaaks, buutu kaa vinjsh 
> a shobriid tupit konkretno


 
Bet kā tad paliek ar haļavu uz klientu rēķina? Un konsultāciju.

Johaidī!. Uznāca man dumums, kaut ko ierakstīju kaspicham privāti par FIR. Vārds pa vārdam. Nonācām pie apspriedes par konrkētu verķi. Nu labi. Aizgāja tik tālu, ka kaspich paņema uz testēšanu. Patestēja. Izpētīja, kas šamo interesē. Tagad atkal slikti? Kas slikti? Varbūt vajadzēja klusēt un neko neteikt?

Es esmu stulbs. Kasich pasaki tiešā tekstā, ko es sliktu uzdarīju? KO?

----------


## kaspich

trolli, dostal. ej maajaas, vai remonteet aparaatus, vai ko citu dariit. zb jau.

----------


## JDat

> trolli, dostal. ej maajaas, vai remonteet aparaatus, vai ko citu dariit. zb jau.


 Ak tad kaspich nevar atbildēt par bazāru, ko? Haļava uz klientu rēķina? Kāda haļava? Filmē ko runā?

Pamodās manī launais un (iespējams) apvainotais moderators. Ja neatbidlēsi par bazāru, tad pats iesi mājās. Uz pus gadu vismaz. Šis ir konkrēts piemērs kā es izmantošu savu pārākumu formuā. Bet... Kāpēc izmantošu? Ne jau tāpēc ka tu uz mani d**rs, bet tāpēc ka kārtējo reizi nevari par bazāru atbildēt.

Tā pat kā manis saukšana par vadu zaglēna lietu.

Jack Daniels izmneta hohmīgu repliku lai pakaitinātu mani. Ko kaspich? Tak lamājās un tizlojās... Kad pirvāti runājām par to lietu, no kaspicha bija atbilde: "Tu ko? Jokus nesaproti? Es tikai ākstos. neņem pierē! Peace!"

 Manā sapratnē nosaukt kaspichu par дебйлс, nav nekas salīdzinājumā ar to ka ka kaspich mani sauc par zagli. Es pat neprasu atvainošanos. Nevajag! Ta vietā labāk pastāsti par haļavu uz klientu rēķina. Tā ka...

Arnītis. Kas man par daļu kā tu saproti šo sarunu? Pilnu forumu moderators piespamo? Atvaino, bet te ir beztēma, ja neesi pamanījis. Jatiek vienreiz skaidrībā ar dažiem jautājumiem. Šitais bazārs nav nekas salīdzinājumā ar mūžigajiem dzinējiem, steorniem un siltuma pārvēršanu elektrībā.

----------


## arnis

veciit, par kaadiem zagljiem tu runaa. TU PATS savaa galvaa izdailjoji staastu, ka JD ticis iepaardots tas krutais vads ar nogriezto burtu. TAVA INTERPRETAACIJA. Un pat nesaprati, ka no taa tika uztaisiits joks. A tagad besies .. par ko ???

----------


## kaspich

tu, smurguli, man draudeesi?
man tavas mazaa cilveeka probleemas ir paraleeli. jaa, shii ir vieniigaa vieta, kur esi mazais karaliitis. visur citus nenovertee? pats vien esi vainiigs. 
jaa, shii ir miskaste. vieta, kur shaadi kompleksaini aaksti var teelot prieksniekus. tas jau nav nekas jauns.
arii elfas paarstaavja attieksme pret 'kaartiibu' ir redzama..
bet, kaa teica viens zinaams cilveeks - pietiek paskatiit, kaada ir kaartiba veikalaa. ko tad var gribeet..
a taa globaali - ja tu kaut kas butu, dabuutu aknaas. tikai tu nekas neesi. un nevienam neesi vajadziigs. 
samierinies ar to.

esmu runaajis.

----------


## RobinDAB

Cienītie!
Kā Jums liekas, vai šāda veida dialogus tomēr nevajadzētu kaut kā privātāk risināt?
Savādāk rodas aizdomas par kautkādām ekshibicionisma pazīmēm jūsu uzvedībā.

----------


## JDat

Kaspich ir runājis? Labi. Ne vienu vien reizi ri runājis. Ir bijis ka arī privāti esmu brīdināts par to ka atbrauks onkuļi mašīnā ar melniem stikliek un aizvedīs mani uz mežu.

A tu pats negribi aknās par saviem bazāriem? No sērijas" "JDat, smirdīgais vadu zaglēns!".

Ja kaspicham patīk mētelīša virināšana, tad tā ir viņa problēma. Vari piedalīties atrakcijā.

Kārtējais aplauziens un FAIL (C) no kaspicha puses. "Uz klienta rēkina haļava." (C)

Vārdiņus mētāt mākam, bet kad par vādiņiem jātbild, tad trollis esmu es, jo paprasu skaidrojumu, nevis tu, jas troļō tālāk. Tā ka.

Salaga! Ceru ka tev ir labs zobu dakteris un plastiskais ķirugs. Varēsi kļūt man par aknu donoru, ja vien alkoholu neesi lietojis.

Privāti risināt? Tak tas dornis baidās privāti runāt kaut ko. Laikam šim kremt ka arī es viņam kaut kādu sīkumiņu iemācīju. Štrunts vien ir, bet kaspicha krāna garums no tā stipri saīsinās.

Zaglēns? Arnīt! Tu biji gudrāks. Privāti pateici vienkārši: "Ko tad es? Es jau neko. Jack Daniels tā runā! Prasi viņam!"
Kaspchs aiz sava seksīguma konkrētāk ielidoja.

Par pizdzīšanu. Par cik Jack Daniel patīk klausīties mūziku uz labiem aparātiem un ar labiem vadiem. Viņam nav pieņemams fakts ka kabeli nogriež pēc garuma nevis pēc smukuma. Respektīvi, tiek sabojāts ražotāja logo. Nu OK! Sanāk ka es pusi no logo esmu "nozadzis". Kāda nelaime! Tas viss ir sīkums un jautri, bet...

Ka citā vietā un citā laikā parādās teksti: "JDat, vadu pidzītāj!"... Nē nu, humors mēdz būt ļoti melns, bet ir robežas, kuras pārkapjot vairs nav smieklīgi...

Sūds ar visiem vadiem.

Skaidrs ka vietējais Kuļibins par bazāru neatbild.

----------


## JDat

Palaidīšu Warmux, pretinieka komandu nosaukšu kaspich un visus uzspridzināšu.  ::

----------


## jankus

> pēdējais "konsultativais" jautājums. pie tam na zasipku nevis haljavas meklējumos: par cik pieaug db SPL ja noliet divas vienādas skandas balus. ar "vienādas ir domāts, ka abas skandas individuāli attīsta vienādu spiedienu.
> 
> Ak jā, ja kāds vēl tomēr lasa šo kašķi... gribētu lai ansius, arnis, kaspich, ddff pagaidām aaturās no atbildes. Tā teikt gribētos zināt tautas "viedokli".
> PS: vajadzēja atsevišķā tēma laikam.


 Vareetu meegjinaat atbildeet uz sho jautaajumu. Tikai, ja man tas izdosies +/- pareizi, gribeetu, lai tauta pameegjinaatu atbildeet uz maniem diviem jautaajumiem, kas sekos veelaak.  :: 

Par taam skandaam iisti nesapratu- vai tas noziimee to, ka taas skandas abas ir aktiivaas ar atsevishkju pastiprinaataaju katrai, vai arii taas skandas tiks sleegtas pie viena pastiprinaataaja paraleeli vai virknee?
Redz te http://www.musiccenters.com/vol.html tiek rakstiits, ja dubulto skaljrunju skaitu, tad SPL palielinas par +3dB. T.i., teoreetiski, ja tumba sanjeema 1w un ja tagad sho vienu vatu dala divas tumbas, tad SPL pieaugums buus 3dB. Tachu reaali (nemam 8omu skaljruni un pastiprinaataaju, kuram "uz galiem" ir 2.83V), ja viena skalrunja gadiijumaa tas viens skalrunis no pastiprinaataaja dabuuja vienu vatu, jeb 2.83V, tad divu skalrunju gadiijumaa katrs skalrunis dabuus 2.83V lielu straavu, kas noziimee, ka shajaa gadiijumaa SPL pieaugums buus jau +6dB. Gadiijumaa, ja skaljrunji buus sasleegti virknee, katrs skaljrunis sanjems no pastiprinaataaja "galiem" attieciigi uz pusi mazaaku spriegumu, kas noziimee, ka SPL pieaugums reaali buus 0dB.

Tagad mani divi jautaajumi:
1. Vechi, vai kaadam nav kaut kur aizkjeeries Sony YEDS18 testa disks, kas tiek izmantots CD aparaatu reguleeshanai?
2. Vai kaads vareetu ieteikt labu vietu, kur vareetu apdrukaat T kreklus?
Atbildes var nosuutiit arii PM! Paldies jau ieprieksh!  ::

----------


## JDat

Neprecīzi izteicos.

Paņem divas vienādas skandas. nomēra vienai spiedienu (piemēram 90 db SPL uz pribora). Nomēra otrai (arī 90 db SPL) Un tagad iedodam signālu uz abām. Cik būs kopā? Vienlaga aktīvās vai pasīvās skandas. Vienu kanālu nomēram, tad otru, tad abus kopā. Cik būs kopā? Te nevajag ne jaudu ne spriegumu iesaistīt.

----------


## jankus

+3db http://www.musiccenters.com/vol.html
t.i. 93dB SPL ja abas kopaa sanjem tik pat lielu jaudu kaa katra atsevishki vatos.

----------


## JDat

ansius? didzis? vēl kāds skandu būvētājs?

ddff klusībā smīn bārdā
arnis klusībā nodomā: JDat ir dīvains
kaspich domā: JDat tiešām ir dumš

Gribētu palūgt lai šie trīs kungi neteidzas ar atbildi.

PS: pats nesen izgblamējos atbildot uz šo jautājumu...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jankus

Nu vot, nesapratu- Tu laikam gribi teikt, ka Tev taa YEDS18 diska nav..? Zheel..
A kreklinjus arii nezini kur vareetu apdrukaat?  ::

----------


## JDat

> Nu vot, nesapratu- Tu laikam gribi teikt, ka Tev taa YEDS18 diska nav..? Zheel..
> A kreklinjus arii nezini kur vareetu apdrukaat?


 jā, nav un nezinu  ::

----------


## normundss

> Neprecīzi izteicos.
> 
> Paņem divas vienādas skandas. nomēra vienai spiedienu (piemēram 90 db SPL uz pribora). Nomēra otrai (arī 90 db SPL) Un tagad iedodam signālu uz abām. Cik būs kopā? Vienlaga aktīvās vai pasīvās skandas. Vienu kanālu nomēram, tad otru, tad abus kopā. Cik būs kopā? Te nevajag ne jaudu ne spriegumu iesaistīt.


 Aptuveni 93,0103 db SPL.

Piedāvāju interesantāku uzdevumu - kāds būs spiediens, ja noliksim blakus trešo tādu pašu skandu?  ::

----------


## arnis

> Aptuveni 93,0103 db SPL.
> 
> Piedāvāju interesantāku uzdevumu - kāds būs spiediens, ja noliksim blakus trešo tādu pašu skandu?


 Normund, taa ir elementaara matemaatika. 
Interesantaak buus shis ----> 
Jdat-- cik tad tev iisti sanaaca, +2,4dB ???  ::  ::  ::  ::  


> PS: pats nesen izgblamējos atbildot uz šo jautājumu...


 Un veel interesantaaks buus Jdat skaidrojums par to, kaapeec tieshi +2,4 
 ::  :: 

Jaadomaa, ddff ne tikai smiin baardaa, bet triec apenes pret sienu  :: 

Paldies

----------


## Isegrim

Sen skolā noklausīts, ka katrs dubultojums dod šos +3 dB (ideālos apstākļos). Tāpēc, ballītēm kastes būvējot, centos nelikt vairāk par diviem paralēliem draiveriem kastē. Maksimāli - četrus. Jo attiecība cena/performance kļūst nepatīkama šādā veidā pēc SPL dzenoties. Tad labāk saspringt (iztērēties) uz efektīvākiem izstarotājiem.

----------


## ansius

pēc idejas 2x vairāk jaudas ir +3dB bet tas nav tik vienkārši, jo ne jau  viena tumba izstaro 2x vairāk jaudas, bet tie ir divi izstarotāji, kas  atrodas blakus. ja viņi ir cieši kopā, tad laikam, ka sanāk vien tie  +3dB (ja fāze, jauda un frekvence ir vienāda). vai arī es esmu dumjš.

par kreklu apdruku, ko konkrēti gribi, vienu krāsu, krāsaini, sietspiedi, izšūts? šādi tā di kontakti šajā jomā man ir.

----------


## jankus

::  Man ir krekls sarkanā krāsā, kam priekšpusē ar baltiem burtiem ir uzspiests uzraksts "Čxxxxxi E.D.", aizmugurē numurs. Vajadzētu uztaisīt vēl vismaz pārīti tieši tādus pašus, numuri, protams, atšķiras.
Ja dabūtu kādu kontaktu, kur to varētu izdarīt, būtu ļoti priecīgs.  ::

----------


## liene

Ja pareizi atceros tad trešā deva +1.9dB

----------


## tornislv

Jankus,
uzkrekla.lv, t-bode.lv un 100+1 cita reklāmdrukas kompānija.

----------


## Isegrim

Esi stilīgs, apdrukā krekliņu! Mazliet iemetu aci piedāvājumā.

----------

